# Best ISP in Indirapuram Ghaziabad....Help Me ASAP



## shreymittal (Apr 10, 2013)

Need best ISP in Indirapuram Ghaziabad.
Changing my Airtel BB anyone..Help Me

@whitestar_999 i need a new modem like this one can u please help
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC00892_zps505a113f.jpg
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC00893_zps05ace1b2.jpg
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC00894_zps10317158.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2013)

get this:
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> get this:
> TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com



BTW what we call this type of modem

Ordered TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/Untitledwerfregfv_zpsea2f77c8.jpg


----------

